# 1966-67 gto wiring diagram...need one



## JPizzzle (Jan 22, 2007)

does someone have a link or anything to this wiring diagram? i dont feel like spending 15 bucks on something ill probably need once. if anyone knows please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Which diagram?


----------



## JPizzzle (Jan 22, 2007)

im sorry, its a the complete diagram, ive found one for a 1970 but i do not believe it will work. correct me if im wrong however. if you do have one please send it to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I've got a factory service manual for the '67 GTO, but there are a LOT of wiring diagrams in it. Do you need all of them?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have an extra one for the 67 GTO. Price including shipping is $12.

PM me with name, address, phone #


----------

